# كيف نصلي؟



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

*  كيف نصلي؟*

*ابونا دانيال*









الصلاة  هي قرين الصوم، هذا الاقتران ارتبط بأذهاننا عن طريق الكتاب المقدس وهو  الأساس ثم من خبرات الناس الذين عاشوا تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ونقلوا خبراتهم  لنا .


*و قد قيل في الكتاب المقدس*
 بعدما طلب التلاميذ منه أن يعلمهم الصلاة فقال لهم “متى صليتم قولوا  يا  أبانا الذي في السموات” ثم بعد ذلك قال لهم : “هذا الجنس لا يمكن أن يخرج  بشيء إلا بالصلاة والصوم “.
 هذا الجنس كان يقصد به الشيطان وعندما تكلم لم يفصل الصلاة عن الصوم تلك  القوة تقدر أن تطرد الأرواح الشريرة ليس بقوتنا وتقوانا بل بقوة الصلاة  والصوم. هذا كلام مختبر و مجرب  ليس كلام مبالغ فيه وقد قال هذا الكلام  السيد المسيح لذا هذا الكلام قاعدة وقانون مسلم بها  لا يمكن أن تختل.
كل مكون من مكونات الإنسان لكي يحيا لابد من تغذيته. * المكونات هي..*

*أولا :العقل* 


 له غذاء فكرى يقوى وينمى ويدرب عقله(مثال العلم الذي يوسع إمكانيات العقل )
* ثانيا :الجسد* 
 غذائها هو الطعام بدونه يضعف ويخور بدونه لا يقدر الإنسان أن يواصل


*ثالثا : الروح *


 غذائها الأساسي هو الصلاة عندما نهمل غذاء الروح يصيبنا الكسل والضعف ونشاطها يقل و أعمالها تضعف .
*ما أهمية الصلاة وما هو احتياجنا للصلاة ؟
*1- كما أن الطعام ضرورة لحياة الجسد هكذا الصلاة هي غذاء و ضرورة لحياة الروح.
2- أن الصلاة هي طريق للانتصار على الشياطين . *يقول مارإفرام السرياني : “الذي يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أن له باب آخر لتوبة فهو مخدوع من الشياطين”. *الذي يهمل صلواته ويعتمد على الاعتراف فقط بدون الصلاة يخدع نفسه..
التوبة هي:الرجوع لله وترك الخطية والبعد عن الطريق الذي يقودني إليه الشيطان. فأي انتصار على الشيطان مربوط بها.
3- بالصلاة ننال قوة وبركات غير عادية .
 يقول مار اسحق السرياني: “حرارة الصلاة و الهذيذ تحرق الأفكار الرديئة والآلام مثل النار”
 وقت الصلاة هي وقت الوقوف في حضرة الله والمكان الذي به الله يتقدس و تلك الوقفة هي حضور لك في أحضان الله.
 موسى النبي عندما أراد أن يرى الله قال له” لا أحد يراني ويعيش” وعندما مر به الله نزل موسى من على الجبل و كان كل وجهه منير.
4- الصلاة وصية من وصايا الإنجيل. “ينبغي أن يصلى كل حين ولا يمل”
 لابد أن ندرك قوة الصلاة لكي اعرف مدى قوة هذا السلاح لأنتقل لمرحلة النمو في الصلاة .
 يقول بولس الرسول في رسالة كولوسى “واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر ”




*مواصفات الصلاة المقبولة 
*​ ​ ​ *1. الصلاة من قلب نقي*

 يقول لنا الله في سفر أرميا : “تطلبونني فتجدونني إذا تطلبونني بكل قلوبكم”
 السيد المسيح يقول لنا : “متى وقفتم تصلون فاغفروا إذا كان لكم على احد شيء لكي يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم الذي في السموات ”
 إذا تذكرت و أنت تقدم قربانك على المذبح  أن لآخوك عليك شيء اذهب أولا واصطلح معه واترك قربانك على المذبح .


*2.	تسليم كامل حسب مشيئة ربنا*

 أحيانا تكون الاستجابة في عدم الاستجابة . فالله يعرف الأفضل بالنسبة لي لم يتركني الله لأفكاري و ميولي.
 أشهر من طلب ولم يستجاب له بولس الرسول رغم انه صاحب معجزات كثير و أقام  افتيخوس من الأموات . ثلاث مرات طلبت إلى الرب فقال لي:” تكفيك نعمتي لأن  قوتي في الضعف تكمل”.


*3. أي صلاة لابد أن تبدأ بالشكر*

 أي صلاة في الكنيسة لابد أن تبدأ بالشكر ولا تخلو من الشكر  أجبيه، القنديل، الزيجة، القداس وغيرها من الصلوات تبدأ بالشكر  
 هل أشعر باهتمام الله أبى وبعظائمه في حياتي وعطاياه لي ؟ لابد أن نسأل  أنفسنا و ان كانت الإجابة لا فاطلب من الله أن يكشف عن عينيك . أن يجعل  لقلبك أعين لترى حب الله و يجعلنا أن نشعر بأعمالك ليعرف كيف يخاطبك.​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 يوليو 2011)

*جميل جدا تسلم ايديك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *جميل جدا تسلم ايديك استاذى النهيسى​​*


شكرا جدااا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

*الصلاة – أهم عمل روحي*









  القس * بولس جورج* كاهن كنيسة مار مرقس بمصر الجديدة


هي أهم عمل روحي و أصعب عمل روحي و أكثر عمل روحي يحاربه الشيطان. لذا نحن جميعا نعانى من مشاكل في الصلاة..











*أولا: حرب السرحان في الصلاة:*
 تعتبر من أشهر المشاكل  و فى الكتب الروحية نجد أبواب كاملة تتكلم عن طياشة الفكر في الصلاة و السرحان.
*ثانيا: حرب التثقل:*
 أي انه يصلى وهو يتملل أي يحصى الدقائق لينهى وقفة الصلاة.
*ثالثا: حرب الكسل:*
 تصل تلك المشكلة إلى الإحساس بأن الصلاة حمل ثقيل. مثل التلميذ الذي يهرب  من الدراسة و أداء الواجبات. ولكن التلميذ إن لم يذاكر لن ينجح وهكذا نحن  إن لم نصلى لن ندخل السماء.
هناك تساؤل  عن مشكلة أخطر هل الصلاة التي نقدمها مقبولة أم لا؟ و هناك  أناس سيقولون أليس باسمك تنبأنا أليس باسمك  صلينا و حضرنا قداسات سيكون  الرد عليهم قاسى إلا وهو أبعدوا عنى إني لا أعرفكم!
*لنجيب على هذا التساؤل لابد أن نجيب على الأسئلة؟*
 كم مرة صليت وشعرت انك في الحضرة الإلهية ؟
 كم مرة صليت وأنت لديك فهم لما تقوله ؟
*شروط الصلاة المقبولة :*
 كان التلاميذ يعرفون الصلاة لكن عندما رأوا السيد المسيح يصلى طلبوا منه و  قالوا له علمنا يا رب كيف نصلى لذلك لا عيب في الطلب من الرب أن يعلمنا كيف  نصلى.
*أولا: الصدق والصراحة في الصلاة:*
 أوقات نقف أمام الله ونحن نكذب مثل:


أن أصلى فلنشكر صانع الخيرات و أكون من داخلي في ضيق و لا أستطيع أن أشكر لأني أشعر بالتذمر لابد أن أتكلم مع الله بصراحة.
الوقوف في القداس وسماع قبلوا بعضكم بعضا و أنا على خلاف مع أحد و أدير بوجهي، أنت هنا تكذب على نفسك ليس على الله.
عدم التكلم مع الله عن خطايا نفعلها. قد نتكلم مع الرب في كل شيء و لكن  عند خطاياي لا أتفوه بكلمة. لابد أن أتكلم مع الله بصراحة لكي انتصر على  الخطية.
 *ثانيا: الثقة أن الله **يسمعنا:*
 مثل الشك في غفران الله لنا عند الخروج من الاعتراف. أو الشك في استجابة الله لنا.
 أن الله يستجيب ولكن بحكمته يستجيب بما فيه خلاص نفوسنا.
*ثالثا: التركيز:*
 الاجبية يوجد أناس كثيرين لا يحبونها لأنهم لم يتعلموا الاستمتاع و الإحساس بمعاني المزامير.
 لسنا ضد الطقس و لكن ضد الفريسية التي نمارس بها الطقس.
*تدريب:* 
 للمبتدئين في الصلاة إذا فقدت تركيزك و سرحت قف مكان ما سرحت و أصنع مطانية و تكلم مع الله و جاهد في الصلاة .
 يعقوب في العهد القديم “لن أتركك حتى تباركني” كان يصارع لأجل البركة لابد أن نصارع نحن أيضا لأجل البركة في الصلاة .

*رابعا: مداومة الصلاة:*


“صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا”. إذا نظرنا في بستان الرهبان مثل قصص أبو مقار  الذي كان يصلى 24 ساعة تلك القصص لتشجعنا ليس لنقول “إن بيننا وبينهم هوة  عظيمة”.
لابد أن نشغل وقتنا بالصلاة طول الوقت لأنها تبارك حياتنا.
الصلاة تحل المشاكل و المزامير تلين القلوب “أحفظ المزامير تحفظك”.
المطانيات هي انكسار للروح و ليس للجسد فقط.
 *تدريب:*
 نقول يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ في كل وقت.
*خامسا: الجهاد في الصلاة:*
 لابد أن أغصب نفسي على الصلاة بإرشاد أب الاعتراف الذي يعرف قامتي الروحية.
 الضريبة الطبيعية للإنسان الروحي هي محاربة الشيطان ولكن الله يعطينا قوة و نعمة.
​


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أولا: الصدق والصراحة في الصلاة:*
> *ثانيا: الثقة أن الله **يسمعنا:*
> *ثالثا: التركيز:*
> *رابعا: مداومة الصلاة:*
> *خامسا: الجهاد في الصلاة:*​


* اسمحلى ان اضيف ايضاً البساطه وعدم التكلف ... فالرب يحب ان نتحدث بما فى قلوبنا كما هو .... دون تجميل *

*صدقنى شئ واحد .. يجعلنا نصلى دون قيود ... ودون ترتيب شروط .. وهو محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح ... ان احببناه بصدق ... واحسسنا ان الصلاه ليست عباده دينيه .. بل لقاء كأى لقاء بين صديقين ... حبيبين ... ولكن اسمه يختلف .. سيكون الوضع ممتع وجميل ...*

*اشكرك استاذى ....*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> * اسمحلى ان اضيف ايضاً البساطه وعدم التكلف ... فالرب يحب ان نتحدث بما فى قلوبنا كما هو .... دون تجميل *
> 
> *صدقنى شئ واحد .. يجعلنا نصلى دون قيود ... ودون ترتيب شروط .. وهو محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح ... ان احببناه بصدق ... واحسسنا ان الصلاه ليست عباده دينيه .. بل لقاء كأى لقاء بين صديقين ... حبيبين ... ولكن اسمه يختلف .. سيكون الوضع ممتع وجميل ...*
> 
> *اشكرك استاذى ....*​


_*شكرا جداااا
للأضافه
الرب يباركك*_​


----------

